# My goat prison



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

... it also doubles as a hay feeder!
She got in there herself by climbing on the mineral feeder, but couldn't get back out


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So so cute!
I want her. Too bad she isn't for sale.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: Omg...now that is funny! What a pretty girl too


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Ohhhh sooo cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very silly pretty girl!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

VERY pretty girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a pretty baby....and very crafty and stuck...LOL :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh: funny!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a riot!!! Goats do such funny things. What a little doll, too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! and Oh my Maggie she is stunning!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

That is one funny pretty girl you got there :greengrin:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She is pretty but is also a little monster!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Silly gorgeous girl!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. love this .. so cute. sure made me smile this morning.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> She is pretty but is also a little monster!


 :laugh:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Such a beautiful spotted baby Maggie. Silly goat hehe!


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats so funny, shes beautiful


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

jaycee said:


> Such a beautiful spotted baby Maggie. Silly goat hehe!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:laugh: 
She's adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute! :laugh:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have one of those pretty monsters too! She is soo smart is why they are monsters. Try training her to even shake when you grain and you will probably surprised how fast she picks it up. Her nickname is wildchild. I really think she is destined to be my herd queen. We will see. Yours is adorable! Keep her busy it will help.


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

What a classic, she is so pretty.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That'll teach her! ;-)


----------

